# recipes (Chicken or otherwise)



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I am making chicken noodle soup for supper with medium egg noodles and some veggies thrown in. I pressure cooked one of the roos that we butchered recently. I put the noodles in to cook then I rinse them, add new water, chicken, veggies and season. I don't salt because I use chicken bullion and it's plenty salty. That's supper tonight, but roo was big enough to make another meal.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll post some recipes, but tomorrow. I'm dead tired riight now.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Chicken and dumplings for a beautiful and cool fall evening. ..


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The kids are planning to make curry chicken for tomorrow.


----------

